# Veranstaltung des Forstamt Adenau



## lötsch (25. August 2006)

Hi allerseits,

am 10. 09. 2006 findet zum zweiten mal die vom Forstamt Adenau und dem Radsport Verein Herschbroich organisierte Veranstaltung *Fahr Mountainbike-CTF* statt.   
Es werden drei verschiedene Streckenprofile angeboten.Nähere Infos unter http://www.treffpun
ktwald.de/?land=rheinland-pfalz, dort dann unter Treffpunkt Wald aktuell nachschauen.
Habe dort mit einigen Radsport Kollegen letztes Jahr teilgenommen und war wie alle anderen auch hellauf begeistert.Absolut super durchorganisierte und aufwendig gestaltetet Veranstaltung. Leider mit sehr durchwachsener Beteiligung, was aber wahrscheinlich daran liegt das fast keine Werbung im Vorfeld gemacht wurde.
Kann diesen Event jedem der Zeit und Lust hat nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Gruß Lötsch


----------



## [FW] FLO (26. August 2006)

hi
find ich ja super, dass forstamt und biker auch mal zusammen arbeiten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (31. August 2006)

Servus!
Unter Treffpunkt-Wald sind noch mehr Veranstaltungen aufgeführt die durchaus interresant sein könnten.Alle von Forstämtern veranstaltet.Ich denke auch nicht das die Forstämter das Problem sind sondern die Waldpächter(Jäger).Man sollte noch erwähnen das der Start in Altenahr ist.Der Verein aus Herschbroich veranstaltet im übrigen auch Rad am Ring und hatte früher eine eigene CTF.Ich fahre Sa. in Daun beim Vulkanbike mit meiner besseren(?) Hälfte und werde So. in Altenahr die grosse Runde fahren.Vom Ahrtal kann man ja schöne Strecken erwarten.

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (10. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
WOW!! Das war ja mal eine Super-CTF  
Eine konditionell sehr anspruchsvolle und landschaftlich schöne Strecke!
Da kann man auch auf Singletrails leicht verzichten.
Schöne Grüsse auch an meine 3 Tempomacher die ich kurz vorm einschlafen gerettet habe  
bis zum nächsten mal

Oliver


----------



## eifeljeti (10. September 2006)

Tach an Alle!

Eine der schönsten CTF die ich bisher gefahren habe. Schöne Landschaft, tolle, anspruchsvolle  Strecke und das  Wetter hat auch noch mitgespielt  
Im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!

Hein


----------



## Holzlarer (11. September 2006)

hallo, war echt klasse gestern. nur leider wurde der letzte lange anstieg nicht mehr mit ner schönen abfahrt belohnt. lag wohl an nen waldpächter, der kurz vorher seine erlaubnis zurückgezogen hat und somit fiel ein schöner trail weg. aber trotzdem kompliment an den veranstalter, sehr gut ausgeschildert und für 3euro 2 sehr ordentliche verpflegungen. kann ich fürs nächste jahr nur jedem empfehlen. klasse auch das der förster extra ne bachdurchfahrt aufstaut und dann dort sogar noch ein video von einem macht.
http://sevenload.de/videos/lCXipa1















gruss dirk


----------



## gravelly (20. September 2006)

Die "offiziellen" Fotos der Altenahrer Seequerung gibts hier.


----------

